# Hamilton Trader



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Smart tanker photographed in the early 70s at the Esso oil terminal at Dunglass,near Bowling on the Clyde.
For those who may know the area or have berthed there,the terminal is now closed and the site derelict.There are plans to build a waterfront complex including casinos and hotels-the Las Vegas of West Scotland!


----------



## carbontek (Apr 1, 2005)

Great picture. I was actually serving on her when this was taken !!! It`s also the first photograph I have seen of the old girl.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Another view (if a bit dull) of the *HAMILTON TRADER * on the River Thames.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Quite amazing that you were actually on board when I took that.You are the second person that has been on a ship I/ve shown here.
Don/t have any details of her-date of build,builders,fate etc.I/m sure that someone can fill me in......


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Taking bet's on when you get the hat trick Paul.....


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

Mollers of Hong Kong, built two similar sized vessels at the Blyth Drydock and Shipbuilding Company in 1958 and 1959.
The first was the "Blyth Adventurer" of 1958, 18,825 DWT and the second was "Hamilton Trader" of 1959, 18,900 DWT.
The registered company owning the "Blyth Adventurer" was the Blyth Drydock and Shipbuilding Company (which I believe Mollers had an interest in ) and the owning company of the "Hamilton Trader" was Trader Line Ltd.
What became of these two interests me, I recall the "Blyth Adventurer" doing at least two coastal voyages on the NZ coast, loading at Marsden Point, in the late 60's or early 70's.


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

Since my recent post I looked up "Hamilton Trader+oiltanker" on google and found that when the "Hamilton Trader" was at anchor in Liverpool Bay on 30th April 1969, she was ran into by the "Hannes Kuppel" allowing around 700 tons of fuel oil to escape into the bay.

Mac


----------



## jamascc (Jan 31, 2008)

Mac said:


> Since my recent post I looked up "Hamilton Trader+oiltanker" on google and found that when the "Hamilton Trader" was at anchor in Liverpool Bay on 30th April 1969, she was ran into by the "Hannes Kuppel" allowing around 700 tons of fuel oil to escape into the bay.
> 
> Mac



I was on board that morning - serving as a junior engineer - I came off watch at midnight and I slept through all the alarms at 0345. I'm still sound sleeper! lol


----------



## oca999 (Aug 16, 2015)

*r/o*

I was sparks on board on that fateful night


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#7 

A T-bone collision.

Hannes Knuppel was a German coaster running containers from Dublin to Liverpool, every night. On the night of the collision, the overworked mate on watch, alone on the bridge, simply fell asleep. There was a rude awakening.


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

Barrie Youde said:


> #7
> 
> A T-bone collision.
> 
> Hannes Knuppel was a German coaster running containers from Dublin to Liverpool, every night. On the night of the collision, the overworked mate on watch, alone on the bridge, simply fell asleep. There was a rude awakening.


Of course that wouldn't happen nowadays - too many lookouts and watchkeepers on board. (In case anyone wonders - I do realise sarcasm is the lowest form of wit)


----------

